# [Erledigt] dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0 lässt sich emergen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Beim wold Update sollte u.a. auf dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0 ugedatet werden, leider aber bleibt der Compiler mit folgendem Fehler hängen:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0

 * gtkmm-3.4.0.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtkmm-3.4.0.tar.xz to /tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/work/gtkmm-3.4.0 ...

 * Applying gtkmm-3.4.0-automagic-gdk-targets.patch ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/work/gtkmm-3.4.0' ...

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I build ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/temp/automake.out

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   89:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3346:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  856:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line  809:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy'

 *   environment, line  614:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0'`.

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 213: wait: `Failed Running automake !': not a pid or valid job spec

 * The complete build log is located at '/log/portage/dev-cpp:gtkmm-3.4.0:20121005-103554.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/work/gtkmm-3.4.0'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/work/gtkmm-3.4.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/dev-cpp:gtkmm-3.4.0:20121005-103554.log'
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee?Last edited by 3PO on Sun Oct 07, 2012 8:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Treborius

 *3PO wrote:*   

>                                                                                                                           [ !! ]
> 
>  * Failed Running automake !
> 
>  *
> ...

 

----------

## 3PO

```
vdr01 ~ # cat /tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/temp/automake.out

***** automake *****

***** PWD: /tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0/work/gtkmm-3.4.0

***** automake --add-missing --copy

gtk/src/filelist.am:224: DISABLE_DEPRECATED_API does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

docs/Makefile.am:20:   `gtk/src/filelist.am' included from here

build/doc-reference.am:70: ENABLE_DOCUMENTATION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

docs/Makefile.am:34:   `build/doc-reference.am' included from here

build/doc-reference.am:80: DIST_DOCTOOLS does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

docs/Makefile.am:34:   `build/doc-reference.am' included from here

gtk/gtkmm/../src/filelist.am:224: DISABLE_DEPRECATED_API does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

gtk/gtkmm/Makefile.am:20:   `gtk/gtkmm/../src/filelist.am' included from here

gtk/src/filelist.am:224: DISABLE_DEPRECATED_API does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

gtk/src/Makefile.am:22:   `gtk/src/filelist.am' included from here

Makefile.am:26: ENABLE_DOCUMENTATION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

vdr01 ~ #

```

----------

## 3PO

Erledigt!

Beim heutigen world Update, wurde es anstandslos installiert.

----------

